# Damien



## Minicuk (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello all,

I'm damien.

I live in france.

I'm 15.

I like praying mantis and I have Popa,Sphodromantis,Blepharopsis(ooth available),Creobroter,Phyllocrania,Hymenopus,etc....

Bye


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome!

Good collection you have.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 30, 2007)

Well, hello! Glad to have you here.


----------

